# I'll Try Go From Zero to Software Engineer in 3 Months Challange



## freeone12 (Dec 12, 2021)

Hello Guys, as the title says im giving myself 90 days to do this challange, from tomorrow 13.12.2021 to -->15.03.2022

- No Degree
- No Previous Exp in this Field
- All My Life Worked as Blue Collar in Industrial Warehouse with Car Parts (like eminem in 8th mile )
- Still working but I have some savings and gonna quit my job 15.01.2022 move to mom's basement  and give a try full time learner 💪

I want break into security, in my hometown there is very well known r&d software company in this field, job req C++ coders, and im going to learn some low level stuff x86 and all that jazz (yeah pretty hardcore backend for someone who just starts ), already did c++ 10 hours course tutorial and some other syntax highlights 1-2h tuts from phyton /javascript and my little love rust ,they have some internal projects written in rust and in job offer knowledge of this language is advantage for future candidates.

so my plan is simple, JUST LEARN TO CODE BRAH, make some amateur project on github and apply

if you guys have any suggetions tips please write it down, and wish me gl hf


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Dec 12, 2021)

good luck brah


----------



## yue (Dec 12, 2021)

Whats the salary like


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 12, 2021)

cuck


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 12, 2021)

yue said:


> Whats the salary like


not much for junior in eastern europe, but its almost 3x what I already earn, and also oportunity to earn more and find decent $$ in remote job from usa/switzerland


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 12, 2021)

freeone12 said:


> not much for junior in eastern europe, but its almost 3x what I already earn, and also oportunity to earn more and find decent $$ remote job from usa/switzerland


----------



## jahsuuu (Dec 12, 2021)

freeone12 said:


> remote job from usa


Jfl good luck with that


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 12, 2021)

fuck i dont know how to add delete posts...

bought modalert gonna post here my expierience


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 13, 2021)

✔️ done today cpp pointers arithmetics

Pointers in C / C++ [Full Course] by freecodecamp 03:47

found today extended c++ tutorial overall 22 hours (  ) and gonna start it tomorrow also will take first time modafinil , 50mg dosage

all tutorials im watching at 2x speed and coding beside, after that c++ channel CodeBeauty <3 cuz Saldina is smart and hot


----------



## ALP (Dec 13, 2021)

Bookmark + following you.

Tag me 3 months later, hope you can make it


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 13, 2021)

ty


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 13, 2021)

@CosmicMaxxer said he did 6month coding bootcamp and got into a FAANG company afterwards


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 13, 2021)

then congratz, what stack @CosmicMaxxer ?


----------



## CosmicMaxxer (Dec 13, 2021)

freeone12 said:


> then congratz, what stack @CosmicMaxxer ?


Bootcamp was 4 months, node.js


----------



## rydofx (Dec 13, 2021)

This exceeds my 90 iq potential to the point where it would be me trying to build an airplane from scratch and fly it from Europe to America


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 13, 2021)

Me too, I dont start from zero though

If you want to do web dev I think this video is great for a guide on what to learn and in what order


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Dec 13, 2021)

I know jack shit but pretty sure you get certificates to get into IT, not coding


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 13, 2021)

hahah all cucks
enjoy being obese at 40 and hating every single day of your life at your dogshit programming slave job


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 14, 2021)

Mouthbreath said:


> Me too, I dont start from zero though
> 
> If you want to do web dev I think this video is great for a guide on what to learn and in what order



yeah traversy media is good channel, but im more into backend things


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 14, 2021)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> Bootcamp was 4 months, node.js


I guess you solved some algo and ds problems, whats your resources for learning that?


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 14, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> I know jack shit but pretty sure you get certificates to get into IT, not coding


you earn money for finding solutions for problems, good coding skills solve them, not certificate


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Dec 14, 2021)

These things take years not months if your establishing yourself as a new freelancer
And you have to spend 24/7 of your time for many months and maybe years to make it viable 
Still there is no assurance that you will successed 
Better to get a labour/factory job and become proficient at it


----------



## quakociaptockh (Dec 14, 2021)

Fuck pointers in C++.

Learn web development and start posting ads on job board like this.






Die Jobbörse für deine Impffreie Arbeitsstelle in Deutschland, Österreich, Südtirol und Schweiz. Jobs ohne Impfung, Ausgrenzung und Diskriminierung. Impffrei.work ist eine der beliebtesten Online-Jobbörsen. Finde schnell und einfach Jobs für Ungeimpf


Die Jobbörse für deine Impffreie Arbeitsstelle in Deutschland, Österreich, Südtirol und Schweiz. Jobs ohne Impfung, Ausgrenzung und Diskriminierung. Impffrei.work ist eine der beliebtesten Online-Jobbörsen. Finde schnell und einfach Jobs für Ungeimpfte.



impffrei.work





The entry bar is very low, nobody actually checks what you can do. Then learn the minimum needed to do the task.


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 14, 2021)

resentfulincel said:


> These things take years not months if your establishing yourself as a new freelancer
> And you have to spend 24/7 of your time for many months and maybe years to make it viable
> Still there is no assurance that you will successed
> Better to get a labour/factory job and become proficient at it


no risk no fun, I will give a try


----------



## Gonthar (Dec 14, 2021)

3 months????
Better make that 3 years, in many ways learning to code is like learning a new language - difficult at first but after you become proficient at it, you can write code automatically without even thinking about it just like writing regular text.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Dec 14, 2021)

From virgin to ultravirgin in 3 months


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 14, 2021)

resentfulincel said:


> These things take years not months if your establishing yourself as a new freelancer
> And you have to spend 24/7 of your time for many months and maybe years to make it viable
> Still there is no assurance that you will successed
> Better to get a labour/factory job and become proficient at it


I need just itern trainee 9-5 job, not freelancer, im currently working in factory and I hate my life and want to change it


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 14, 2021)

freeone12 said:


> i need just itern trainee 9-5 job, not freelancer, im currently working in factory and I hate my life and want to change it


factory workers = slaves of 20th century
programmers = slaves of 21st century

its over for you


----------



## Deleted member 14610 (Dec 14, 2021)

Thats hard but not impossible in my country. In Europe or in the West it is much more difficult.


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 14, 2021)

SlavSlayer said:


> Thats hard but not impossible in my country. In Europe or in the West it is much more difficult.


why its harder for eu/west? I guess job demend?


----------



## Deleted member 14610 (Dec 14, 2021)

freeone12 said:


> why its harder for eu/west? i guess numbers company right and job demend?


Well, I heard that they usually require a degree, especially in Europe. And the demand/supply is not as high as ours.


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 14, 2021)

from site of software company where im gonna apply

"You do not need to have any degree to work with us, but we want you to showcase your projects related to programming."


----------



## Biiyo03 (Dec 14, 2021)

gl nigga


----------



## Deleted member 14610 (Dec 14, 2021)

freeone12 said:


> "You do not need to have any degree to work with us, but we want you to showcase your projects related to programming."


Gl then. But why 3 months?


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 14, 2021)

I need pressure, simply as that - if not im going back to old job ...


----------



## reborn (Dec 14, 2021)

freeone12 said:


> I need just itern trainee 9-5 job, not freelancer, im currently working in factory and I hate my life and want to change it



Yeah but things have gotten hard. They are mostly expecting either a degree or experience or at the very least you got to be able to show them stuff you created that works and is safe.


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 15, 2021)

*1st time taking modafinil:*

mixed 25mg of modafinil (1/8 pill) with one scoop of pre-workout with 150mg caffeine ahydronous

its hit me around 5 minutes after taking it, lights become brighter, and sharper I was wtf?, mood elevation I Have feeling like this scene from movie, when symbiot talks to tom hardy "we are venom, we can do whatever we want to do ", very sharp focus, total tabula rasa reset in mind, and want to do only just one thing, after one hour it peek on my dopamine receptors and feel euphoria and want to dance lolz, it last for me for 3,5h and smooth calm down, side effects,I drink 2liters of water and feel little uncomfort in back of my skull but it only last for 1 minute

best thing I have ever taken  now im afraid to build up tolerence, so im not going to take more for now


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 15, 2021)

oh and when it comes to social interactions, i just dont want to start conversations first, but when they ask me something, my verbal game was so fluent, no hesitations, etc.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 15, 2021)

freeone12 said:


> *1st time taking modafinil:*
> 
> mixed 25mg of modafinil (1/8 pill) with one scoop of pre-workout with 150mg caffeine ahydronous
> 
> ...


Really? I took 150 mg of modafinil and felt nothing. I think my dopamine receptors are completely fried tbh.


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 15, 2021)

im very sensitive, I dont even drink coffee or energy drinks, yeah I know that 25mg is nothing for most ppl but it was my first time also mixed with this preworkout - > warcry 2.0 so maybe it hits me diffrent

one scoop on the left + 25 mg modafinil = hits perfecto ❤️


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 15, 2021)

3 months to become a SW engineer? 3 months is maybe the time required for a code moneky to learn the content of the most important SW engineering publication, UML distilled by Fowler



to understand the book, you need to know as prerequisites the basics of coding, algorithms/data structures, DBMS and some web development experience.


since you start from zero, in three months you may just learn some C language.


----------



## BavarianMogger (Dec 19, 2021)

I believe in you!


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Dec 19, 2021)

Tag me in updates


----------



## Mongrelcel (Dec 19, 2021)

just email them right now and ask them what they are looking for in a candidate - to make sure you wont end up learning a bunch of irrelevant useless shit that you forget anyways


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 20, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> just email them right now and ask them what they are looking for in a candidate - to make sure you wont end up learning a bunch of irrelevant useless shit that you forget anyways,


in job offer there is requirements for future employees, they seeking all the time high demend for skillful people, and also this is very niche comapny with specific tools (security), so dont worry I know what I doinnnnn' booooi


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 20, 2021)

BavarianMogger said:


> I believe in you!


we gonna make it brah ❤️


----------



## LDARbeforeROPE (Dec 21, 2021)

You are only using freecodecamp?


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 21, 2021)

LDARbeforeROPE said:


> You are only using freecodecamp?


no definetly not, on freecode there arent many c++ videos, currently doing this almost 80% done



there was chapter about algorithms and data structres, specifically linked lists, that was hard and need to watch it like five times


----------



## misterstabone (Dec 21, 2021)

coding makes you gay and the lower level the code the more gay you will become...


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 21, 2021)

misterstabone said:


> coding makes you gay and the lower level the code the more gay you will become...


vaaalentine where are you now?

so im gonna become dragon gaylord cuz I wanna learn assembly


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 21, 2021)

freeone12 said:


> no definetly not, on freecode there arent many c++ videos, currently doing this almost 80% done
> 
> 
> 
> there was chapter about algorithms and data structres, specifically linked lists, that was hard and need to watch it like five times





btw. love i saw the devil ❤️

my setup and color scheme


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 21, 2021)

decided to take additional night shifts in my job to end of year, to be able to NEETmaxx to the fullest, so update before new year eve


----------



## misterstabone (Dec 22, 2021)

freeone12 said:


> vaaalentine where are you now?
> 
> so im gonna become dragon gaylord cuz I wanna learn assembly


yes it is known that coding shit at low level rewires your brain to its lowest possible functionality and makes you gay...


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 23, 2021)

misterstabone said:


> coding makes you gay and the lower level the code the more gay you will become...


Might be true. Alan Turing was a phaggot as well. The amount of gay people in software is insane, and they all do frontend


----------



## Loko88 (Dec 23, 2021)

yeah nice stuff but no way you're gonna get good at low level stuff in three months, especially if you didn't code before. It took me a while to get good at the stuff even though I had a pretty good coding background. 
You may be able to do copy pasta stuff, but you won't do anything by yourself. 

A fun thing to do to learn would be game cheats/trainers though. Try to make some gta san andreas cheat or something


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 23, 2021)

@Loko88 any further tips?
I have in my mind to watch some c++/ reverse engineering of counter strike cheats and play with it


----------



## Loko88 (Dec 23, 2021)

freeone12 said:


> @Loko88 any further tips?
> I have in my mind to watch some c++/ reverse engineering of counter strike cheats and play with it


you gotta LDAR in unknowncheats
don't go for hard games (kernel anti cheat) at the beginning, stick with easy stuff first


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 23, 2021)

what ldar stand for ? sorry im new to this stuff


----------



## Loko88 (Dec 23, 2021)

freeone12 said:


> what ldar stand for ? sorry im new to this stuff


lay down and rot

basically spend your time there


----------



## freeone12 (Dec 23, 2021)

Loko88 said:


> lay down and rot
> 
> basically spend your time there


roger that.


----------



## Loko88 (Dec 23, 2021)

freeone12 said:


> roger that.


good luck with your journey.
I don't know how old you are but don't forget that life is more than programming, enjoy your life by going outside with people and make memories, "wasted" quite a lot of time myself
it's all about balance


----------



## freeone12 (Jan 3, 2022)

due some paper law work, im forced to work till end of january, night shifts were awful and extremely exhausting combing with normal 9-5 work everything physical so you can imagine im totatly drained, im so happy that next month im part of 'great resignation' 

I was planning to rent deskspace at cowork office to be able to focus 120%, but in shopping mall near place where I live, they have it... for free 9am - 9pm! very comfortable chairs and desk, almost nobody goes there so much money saved then I expected lolz

with february 1st I have really nice savings for extreme NEET for 6 months like ultimate hikkikomori final boss 

still rolling with c++ OOP programs, friendship / inheritance with little bit introduction to data struct & algorithms

ps. I decided that I need to go outside socialize with people to not going insane, so I decided singup for ballroom dance class2x times per week, *im gonna post pics with girls*, so stay tuned!

and remember in 2022 head first!


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jan 3, 2022)

you arent learning x86 in 3 months

theres a reason why reverse engineers are paid $10k per month minimum


----------



## Dodld (May 31, 2022)

freeone12 said:


> from site of software company where im gonna apply
> 
> "You do not need to have any degree to work with us, but we want you to showcase your projects related to programming."


Cam I apply from another country? 
I'm from South Africa


----------



## freeone12 (Jun 1, 2022)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> you arent learning x86 in 3 months
> 
> theres a reason why reverse engineers are paid $10k per month minimum


thats true, already 6 months in and I need maybe another 3...

sorry for not posting, prolonged covid and death in my family put me in black hole, now im back on track....

I didnt know what to expect when I started this, but yeah I choosed fucking hell week goggins road to become security/av, tottaly unrealisitc to do this in 3 months... 

but i dont give up, and start coding again


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Jun 1, 2022)

congrats on choosing a niche tech stack instead of jumping on the gay ass web dev bandwagon like everyone else here


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Jun 1, 2022)

@freeone12 btw ive been in this RE field for 3-4 years, but I don't have a job yet. Right now, I'm 17. I'd say you need at least 3-4 years of experience in this field before you begin to be competent enough for a job involving x86 reverse engineering and C++


----------



## freeone12 (Jun 2, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 nice, company which im gonna upload my stand for -> need only 1 year exp or outstanding github projects, ida or ghidra?


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Jun 2, 2022)

freeone12 said:


> Adamsmith12345 nice, company which im gonna upload my stand for -> need only 1 year exp or outstanding github projects, ida or ghidra?


ida is 100000000x better than ghidra, you can find plenty of 7.6 cracks
do you have a discord?


----------



## Ice (Jun 2, 2022)

Nobody will take you for a low end programming job without a degree unless you are legit top 10% and having an amazing portfolio,
there is a reason why you are still rotting and I wouldn't even say its a motivation or IQ problem


----------



## freeone12 (Jun 2, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> ida is 100000000x better than ghidra, you can find plenty of 7.6 cracks
> do you have a discord?


nah no discord, also didnt touch ghidra either, played with ida with some easy level crackmes, if u got some cool RE resources might be helpful, just pm me.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jun 2, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> congrats on choosing a niche tech stack instead of jumping on the gay ass web dev bandwagon like everyone else here


its your best bet if you didnt study computer science.


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Jun 2, 2022)

freeone12 said:


> nah no discord, also didnt touch ghidra either, played with ida with some easy level crackmes, if u got some cool RE resources might be helpful, just pm me.


practical reverse engineering + the guidedhacking bible are the 2 best RE resources ever made


----------



## BlackLooks (Jun 2, 2022)

Good luck. you're going in the right direction but it will take far more than 90 days to be able to code at an employable level. Don't give up.


----------



## slayer69 (Jun 3, 2022)

YOU ARE THE ULTIMATE MAXXER G, GOOD LUCK, I HOPE ASCENSION COMES FAST


----------



## Dodld (Oct 15, 2022)

CosmicMaxxer said:


> Bootcamp was 4 months, node.js


Did you also get a cs degree?


----------



## Finalcut123 (Oct 15, 2022)

Just do into sales. Sales MOGS


----------



## Witheredly90 (Oct 18, 2022)

did it work?


----------

